# How to join single-page pdf files



## Durbrow (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello! Is there a way or utility that can join single-page pdfs (from a scanning project) into a multi-page pdf document? Thanks for any tips.

P.S. Yes I know this is a FAQ but I did not find any threads in two searches.


----------



## abkbolt (Dec 2, 2003)

Durbrow said:
			
		

> Hello! Is there a way or utility that can join single-page pdfs (from a scanning project) into a multi-page pdf document? Thanks for any tips.
> 
> P.S. Yes I know this is a FAQ but I did not find any threads in two searches.



The full version of Adobe Acrobat will do what you ask. Not the reader, but the actual program.


----------



## jimed (Dec 3, 2003)

Try Combine PDFs at:
http://www.monkeybreadsoftware.de/Freeware/CombinePDFs.html


----------



## XtianHoff (Jan 5, 2004)

Durbrow said:
			
		

> Hello! Is there a way or utility that can join single-page pdfs (from a scanning project) into a multi-page pdf document? Thanks for any tips.



The safest way is to purchase the program from Adobe, not the reader but the full program. There are a few shareware programs out there (check out MacUpdate.com) but I've had difficulty with embedded fonts with these.


----------



## elander (Jan 6, 2004)

If you put all of your single page documents in one place, and then select them and open them all at once, they will be combined into one pdf-document. Print or save it and you're done.

If you want to extract a page from another document, just select and copy it, and then use Preview's "New from Clipboard" command (in the File menu). A new, single page pdf will be created with the copied page.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 9, 2004)

I wish Preview had one little extra feature... the ability to add web links. like for email links and urls. I found out about the select a number then resave by accident. Then noticed a little pattern from that... how you select them determines their order. 

Also... the ability to make rollover links in Preview would be really nice. Say i have some text, I define my hit area, the text at this location could have a different color upon rollover, not some unattractive invert or hideous outline of the hit area.


----------

